# MK-677 BOGO Sale



## rambo99 (Oct 24, 2014)

*I'm a huge fan of MK-677. I just started my second run with it, running it at 37.5mgs a day. I woke up this morning with very numb hands. I told the Boss, we need a BOGO on this I can't wait I need more and I need it now!!!! So guys here it is, added to the BOGO the Strongest Oral Growth Hormone Secretagogue on the Market!!!!

CLICK HERE FOR BOGO SALE

Use coupon code: RSBOGO*


----------

